# Greenville, SC Wedding Photos



## skiboarder72 (Sep 13, 2010)

I haven't posted any photos on here in almost FOREVER, so I'd figure I'd post a few shots from my last wedding a couple weeks ago. I shot this at Cliffs at Glassy and the Westin Poinsett Hotel here in Greenville, SC. Here are a few of my favorites!

























































Click here to see more photos: Westin Poinsett Greenville SC Wedding Photographer

So what do y'all think (Do I sound southern yet?)? Be harsh if you have to! I want to get better!


----------



## KAikens318 (Sep 13, 2010)

I am in love with that last one, awesome job with it. 

Great set!!


----------



## DanFinePhotography (Sep 14, 2010)

Very nice, great set :thumbup:


----------



## mjrose514 (Sep 18, 2010)

beautiful, I'd love to meet up some time now that I'm in the area.


----------



## cnutco (Sep 18, 2010)

Looks like some very happy people!

Way to capture the moments!


----------



## timbearden (Sep 21, 2010)

Nice job, and I like the creativity on the last one.


----------



## Maggedy (Apr 7, 2013)

Great moments, great emotion and great captures!  A couple of things I noticed ...

1. Made me laugh because I always struggle with how to get a good shot of the program and half the time I just lay it in the grass and shoot from above.  Big LOL here.  

2. I'm having a hard time with.  I get the drama of the setting and the scale of the people but it reads a little flat.  Did you take any others in this series?  How does this look warmed up and/or brightened a bit?  I like it a lot, just not sure it's there.

3. Love.  But watch your angles and DOF.  Sometimes in a crowded room you get what you get, but if you could have been above these 2 and shot down, closed down just slightly to see more of her friend's face.  Killer!

4. Fantastic shot of bride and dad.  Don't really like the story board.  That shot is good enough to stand on its own and should.  The blacks in all the tuxes are really clipped, no detail. That's an easy thing to bring back and really makes a difference.

5. Very creative!  Love this group shot.  Would love to see one in color and also with them acting like goofballs in the same setting.  Could be hilarious.

6. So very nice.  Only nitpick is the dark suit and very contrasty.  Love the connection between them.

7. Love.  Again, would also love to see in color.  Background looks pretty with light through trees/bushes, etc.

8 and 9.  Good detail shots, color is awesome.

10. Love, love, love, love

11.  Adore!  Do you have an assistant with a video light who can illluminate the couple in shots like that?  Just enough so they show up a bit more.

Really really nice set!  They must be absolutely thrilled!!


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 7, 2013)

Maggedy said:


> Really really nice set!  They must be absolutely thrilled!!



They probably were, back in 2010, when the wedding took place. ;-)


----------

